
Learning from Kaggle masters - dpmehta02
http://blog.kaggle.com/2014/08/01/learning-from-the-best/
======
sireat
I still feel that Kaggle is the 99designs of data science, basically it is a
way to get spec work for cheap because fun > money.

In some ways it is devaluing the profession.

I would be shocked to see someone actually making a good living by US
standards just from Kaggle.

------
chatmasta
Great read. I would like to see a breakdown of earnings by some of the top
Kagglers. Is anyone doing this as a full time job or is it almost entirely
supplemental?

------
antgoldbloom
...and if you'd like to work with Kaggle Masters: www.kaggle.com/careers

------
bovermyer
With no disrespect intended, I have to say that "Kaggle" reminds me way too
much of the name of a certain female exercise.

